# Game 36: Heat @ Jazz (1/14 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 14, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Tuff game, would be nice to see a win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They have four bigs that can go all-Vucevic on us.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Denver wants to trade Mozgov


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEGO HEAT! I got a toothache hopefully they can make me feel better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh to begin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Hope he's still hot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice MANBEARPIG and1.

Rio picking up where he left off with the kaboom.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great action with the Rio screen for the Wade easy dunk.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who can't watch the game on LP?

I am trying to play it on my iPad but I just get a black screen, the suns game works though... There is no mention about a blacked out game.

For once that I take the time to sit down and watch the game!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That sucks deez...

We're getting everything we want on offense, but letting them stay in it on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

According to the Jace Sports Bureau, Wade leads the league in shots that go in and out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12-2 Jazz run

Things were going so well too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Major slippage from the Heat and the home team takes the lead. Turnovers and opponent offensive boards...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-25 after 1

30 points on 59% shooting for the Jazz. Their bigs are eating us up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In typical Heat fashion, a great start is turned on its head. The Jazz just couldn't miss and our O ground to a halt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis has to score a lot for his impact to be felt or else his D will kill us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So DeMarre Carroll is that guy tonight...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz have 4 guys that would start at center for us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hemorrhaging. Can't get anything going. They're hitting literally everything.

Despite all of the rhetoric about all the ballhandlers we have, Norris winds up having to make plays when he's in way too often. This team could really use a veteran point off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

what a pass by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Could Spo have picked a worse time to suddenly play Rashard? The man makes the stupidest decisions sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DeMarre Carroll has decided he wants to be an offensive juggernaut. Earn those dollars, son.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller couldnt have been more wide open. 6 point swing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are broken.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The bad transition D did us in on that Hayward 3. Just let Tinsley or Watson or whoever waltz right into the lane and set up the open 3.

One of the rare games I've gotten to see start to finish lately, and this is how you do me?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario with the "Hey Hayward! Try another 3!" defense. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz are 8/8 in the quarter, after shooting 59% in the 1st quarter. Yikes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron only has two less 3's than dunks this year. Unexpected.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick pass, nice finish. LBJ2DW

Misses the FT. 0-3 from the line.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is 4-7 fromt he field they just said he hasn't made a bucket. LMAO> FAIL


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Probably meant FT's.

Crazy the % they're shooting. Seems like a solid mix of jumpshots and inside looks.

Bosh with no rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clutch drawn looseball foul UD. We needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-10 from 3 after all those 3's in Sacramento. 

We shoot a high % from 3, but we throw up so many of these games where we cant many.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was too busy facepalming to see how we got that ball back. Phew!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now Tinsley hits a 3? Oh man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-44 at the half

68% shooting for the Jazz in the half and a 19-11 rebounding edge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^We went most of the 2nd quarter without a rebound because they were shooting so well and we were one and done on O.

44 points ain't too hot, but hey, it's more than double ATL's 20 in their first half in CHI tonight. They have 47 with under 7 minutes to go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One encouraging factor is we're missing tons of good looks both inside and out. Also, the D became way more active and effective during the latter part of the 2nd Q.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even with how awful our D has been for long, long stretches this season, we've havent seen Spo switch things up and try a zone yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jefferson sonned us on that possession with the off. board and easy hook. A pure example of how size can kill us.

Missed FTs...:nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes in and out. Another one to add to your stat book, Jace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta get this under 10 by the start of the 4th.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lets go Chalmers. 5 more~


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol Foye


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about Lebron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Al owning Bosh. like nothing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was he kicked out for talking shit to Wade?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He said Wade's gf taste like Nes Quick


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis has a high embarrassment-after-putting-it-on-the-floor rate. Still mystified by him being on the floor right now.

LeBron fell asleep on that Williams cut. Got too concerned with Jefferson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-65 after 3

Needed to get this to around 10. instead the lead went up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They missed the buzzer beater?

We're not doing anything close to hustling to rebounds. At least 3 times I've seen us stand completely flat-footed after the ball caromed off the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass by Ray to LBJ.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horribly timed Wario lob. We were poised to make a run. Now they get FTs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Within 12, but need to be nearly mistake-free to make this happen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just started watching. Same old story?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many ****ing fouls. Looseball ****ing fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Adam, they shot lights out in the first half after a good start from us. DeMarre Carroll was unstoppable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

How the **** is it a 7 point game? smh..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was an old-school Ray 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

OMG RAY...straight up jack shot. LOVE IT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the refs are assuming if we're able to grab a defensive board, it must be due to a looseball foul being committed.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Weird game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm guessing Spo is planning on going a minute too long with this lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been wondering if we'll see Bosh again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray had that one lined up. Thought he had that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How has Hayward gotten that same shot open so many times?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clear path on the Jazz. Gotta capitalize here.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

As soon as i think we will Portland them...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Joel


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

WARIO...whoooo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWS!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Joel gotta dunk that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Free throws ain't free. They cost folks like you an' me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was that a goaltend because of Millsap touching the net?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

THe **** was that Refs?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking like we might come up short after a fierce comeback again. FT's have been a bit damning.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF was that Lebron?!?!? Obvious goaltend.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That offensive foul on Lebron I don't get though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't get the Bosh benching. He's healthy, he's your guy, play him. You're the ones that committed to a 200 lb. 6' 11" guy. Don't suddenly change your tune when reality hits you. Are you gonna leave him with DNP-CD until he puts on 20+ pounds?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All crashing down now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably should've gotten Wade/Bosh in at some point. Another odd move by Spo. Just too long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've seen this before. Late close game, missing 3 after 3.

Sick shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And an offensive rebound does us in once again :fail:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

No one jumped for that rebound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beaten by a Hayward behind the back step back J. Shameful.

Come on Spo. The "hot hand" thing looks clever when it works, but keeping too All Stars on the bench is stupid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And yeah, really fitting that was set up by an offensive board. We're giving up way too many. Bosh out there would at least help.

Lewis/Anthony must be one of the worst rebounding 4/5's put on the floor this season.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rebounding is our kryptonite


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bring Bosh in after sitting so long and that's what happens.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think spo is trying to develop resilience with this line up knowing that the regular season doesn't mean anything until march.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupid shit.

And why foul there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This one up one down shit won't fly. Gotta clean some of our junk up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Don't worry guys Bosh got 1 rebound this game! What a beast


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Rio. Just making sure there's no chance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron played 43 minutes, 17 more than Bosh.

In the end we shot 54 to their 47 percent, but they outrebounded us by 17.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So its now a 1-3 road trip with tough games coming up in Golden St and Lakers. Gonna be tough making this a .500 trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> In the end we shot 54 to their 47 percent, but they outrebounded us by 17.


We can solve our rebounding issues from within :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"within...the body of another individual not currently on the roster."

This isn't anything new. We were periodically abused on the boards last year, and thought it was a mortal flaw.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> "within...the body of another individual not currently on the roster."
> 
> This isn't anything new. We were periodically abused on the boards last year, and thought it was a mortal flaw.


But we re-signed Dexter Pittman. Our coaching staff turns people into great players, haven't you heard?

Edit: On a serious note, we need to try something. I don't care if he's Yinka Dare 2.0, play Pittman. He has been here three years and he knows the system. Yes, I realize he sucks (I said this on his draft night) but we need a center. Slow down the pace too. "We want to play faster," is not acceptable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*EthanJSkolnick*   Lewis said he was a little surprised to get call so early, felt good, was a little tired at the end due to the altitude.


Just awful to play him a season-high minutes after riding the pine so long. Had to know his J's would start to go flat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like you said, very weird to play him tonight, against a big team. I understand that with him out there, a big would have to guard him out behind the 3pt line, but the trade off just wasnt there enough tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. You can risk that against certain big groups, but not Utah's, arguably the deepest in the league. Had Rashard been getting semi-steady minutes lately, I'd be more OK with it.



Adam said:


> But we re-signed Dexter Pittman. Our coaching staff turns people into great players, haven't you heard?
> 
> Edit: On a serious note, we need to try something. I don't care if he's Yinka Dare 2.0, play Pittman. He has been here three years and he knows the system. Yes, I realize he sucks (I said this on his draft night) but we need a center. Slow down the pace too. "We want to play faster," is not acceptable.


I would've been more cool with throwing Jorts or JarVar out there tonight. Lewis had a pretty good game offensively, and quadrupled Bosh's rebounding output in equal minutes, but we needed to counter their size with size, even if it required desperate measures in playing either of the two I mentioned.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> LeBron played 43 minutes, 17 more than Bosh.
> 
> In the end we shot 54 to their 47 percent, *but they outrebounded us by 17*.


That sure sounds to be becoming a recurring incident huh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's only really an issue against certain opponents, most of which likely won't be playoff foes. We had the same issue last year. But clearly we'd be better off in the regular season with at least one player who can rebound and do at least one other thing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Crazy game. At the end of the 3rd I was sure the game was over. 20 points to make up? Its over. All the sudden you guys are right back in it midway through the 4th with all the momentum. What a crazy 4th quarter.


Is it usually that chippy every time you guys play in Utah? Lebron seemed as fired up as I've seen him in a long time. And what happened there with Wade and the fan? Just saw it quick and they kind of never talked about it again when the fan was being led out. Think that has anything to do with him being benched?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not usually that chippy in UT, but both teams can be pretty physical. Lebron does seem to have a thing with the Jazz though. He avg's the most points against them and had an absurd game there last year.

According to Wade that fan was ejected for something he said to the ref.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If it was anyone but Wade I'd buy that. But he just seems to be losing it mentally. Wouldn't be surprised if he was getting into it with the fan.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Regarding our rebounding deficits, it should be kept in mind poor defense (and/or hot opponent shooting) can create or exacerbate a rebounding differential, as the opponent isn't creating defensive rebounding opportunities. Bosh does need to rebound more, and stood flatfooted with the ball bouncing toward his area multiple times last night, but in his defense he was on the bench when they finally started missing. Regardless, the comment about needing to start stealing them from teammates to pad his stats on a night he grabbed one in 27 minutes left me a tad salty.



> @ShandelRich: Chris Bosh has averaged just 4.5 rebs in the eight games since his 16-board effort vs. Bucks.


Do better Chris.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More...



> @*tomhaberstroh*  It's a weird thing, but can't overlook the fact that Miami has rebounded better with Haslem on the bench this season.
> 
> With Battier/Bosh starting lineup, Heat recover 49.4% of all available boards. Haslem/Bosh starting 5? Drops to 45.4%.
> 
> Battier lineup better on OR, DR, TR this season than Haslem lineup. Percentages control for # of missed shots .


Despite their career numbers, UD/Bosh has always been anemic on the boards. It's sad that Battier/Bosh is rebounding at a higher rate.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game looks frustrating as hell and im glad I missed it.

We're playing like ****ing ass lately.


----------

